# More Faux Wood and Marble



## michael tust

Just a few more pictures to post.

Michael Tust


----------



## nararabbit

Absolutely love the first one. I'm not a fan of faux marble in person, however if I had to have it, I'd definitely be calling you!


----------



## sage

Beautiful work. What is your procedure on the woodgraing?
Sage


----------



## michael tust

sage said:


> Beautiful work. What is your procedure on the woodgraing?
> Sage


The four woods on this post were mostly done in oils..... Each wood is done with differant brushes...and completely differant techniques.... The dark door was done in one pass,as where the Oak door was done in at least 3. The Birds Eye Maple was done in 2. Also 2 layers for the Pine.


Michael Tust


----------



## Mod Paint Works

Wow!!! Would love to learn those tech's!


----------



## michael tust

Mod Paint Works said:


> Wow!!! Would love to learn those tech's!


Thanks.... I am planning on teaching some classes in San Diego and near San Francisco. We are in the beginning stages at this time. Anywhere from 3 to 5 days for about 9 - 10 hours a day. Times are tough for most people now so it takes some planning.


Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog

Nice work Michael. I hear through the grapevine you just met a friend of mine in San Fran......Lynne R.


----------



## Irishmike

Top class work......


----------



## michael tust

Roadog said:


> Nice work Michael. I hear through the grapevine you just met a friend of mine in San Fran......Lynne R.


Thanks Marlow.... and Ditto on your work. Yes Lynne is about 10 minutes from me. 


Michael Tust


----------



## ligboozer

michael tust said:


> Thanks.... I am planning on teaching some classes in San Diego and near San Francisco. We are in the beginning stages at this time. Anywhere from 3 to 5 days for about 9 - 10 hours a day. Times are tough for most people now so it takes some planning.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


 Thanks for posting, very impressive. Could you give me some more info on the class you would be offering near SF? Tenative date's, location, etc?

Thanks


----------



## michael tust

ligboozer said:


> Thanks for posting, very impressive. Could you give me some more info on the class you would be offering near SF? Tenative date's, location, etc?
> 
> Thanks


Thank You
I hope to teach around May or so... San Diego will be in the Summer time. It will be Graining to start.... The course in San Diego will most likely be an advanced class. The one near San Francisco all depends on the Draw of students i get. With smaller groups it is easier to custom the class. A marble class is also being planned,but the graining is first. I like to focus on one and not mix them.


Michael Tust


----------



## ligboozer

michael tust said:


> Thank You
> I hope to teach around May or so... San Diego will be in the Summer time. It will be Graining to start.... The course in San Diego will most likely be an advanced class. The one near San Francisco all depends on the Draw of students i get. With smaller groups it is easier to custom the class. A marble class is also being planned,but the graining is first. I like to focus on one and not mix them.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


 
Thanks. I am more interested in the graining techniques, however if you did offer a combined class I wouldn't skip the marbling lesson. 

When you get things finalized be sure to post up the info. Thanks again.


----------



## michael tust

ligboozer said:


> Thanks. I am more interested in the graining techniques, however if you did offer a combined class I wouldn't skip the marbling lesson.
> 
> When you get things finalized be sure to post up the info. Thanks again.


Your Welcome. I will post when I know more. What experience level do you feel you are at this time? Beginner ... Advanced? Etc.


Michael Tust


----------



## ligboozer

michael tust said:


> Your Welcome. I will post when I know more. What experience level do you feel you are at this time? Beginner ... Advanced? Etc.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


 

Beginner.

Tons of experience painting, not so much with the decorative side of the trade. Are you based out of SF?


----------



## michael tust

ligboozer said:


> Beginner.
> 
> Tons of experience painting, not so much with the decorative side of the trade. Are you based out of SF?


Yes.... Daly City. Are you in California? I like to teach in Oils usually... You will have MUCH better results. Sometimes for the beginning class I would teach in Acrylics if people just want the basics. Many of us started out as Painters,as myself . 


Michael Tust


----------



## jnigh

*Practical?*

looks pretty nice man, i really like the looks of the faux finishes, but as a contractor its difficult to find the practicality in these finishes. Where are you performing these finishes? High- end custom res. etc.? Whats your sales demographic? With that said job well done!


----------



## michael tust

jnigh said:


> looks pretty nice man, i really like the looks of the faux finishes, but as a contractor its difficult to find the practicality in these finishes. Where are you performing these finishes? High- end custom res. etc.? Whats your sales demographic? With that said job well done!


Thanks..... 
Yes These finishes are usually preformed in High End Residential Homes for us, and we also do just the average home. We may just scale down the finish as to where it is something more then just strait paint. The practicality in these finishes are that people with money may want something special for their home that nobody else has. Now many people that work for the average homeowner ,do not have much work. They are holding off on their paint job. I do fine Painting, but usually make more doing Decorative Painting. 


Michael Tust


----------



## Roadog

Its all on who and how you market. And....how good you are. I do a lot of churches, and restaurants.....not a ton but each one is Great profits and they almost all have wood graining, marbling and gilding. I probably get more marbling than graining, not by choice, but everyone wants columns or panels to resemble some existing marble in the building. Same with residential, I get a lot of graining to match existing cabinets or furniture or ...
It really comes down to having a portfolio with your experience. If your clients know you do more than general paint, and if they have the project, they offer it to you. 9 out of 10 times "they" assume you dont do that type of work and farm it out. 
Key is to be trained by someone who can teach you to paint realistic, and in a production mode. Usually the class price seems high, but as a friend (Mike McNeil, one of the best in the world) once said, the cost of that education is paid back to you and more usually on the first job. Cant say that with many things.


----------



## michael tust

Roadog said:


> Its all on who and how you market. And....how good you are. I do a lot of churches, and restaurants.....not a ton but each one is Great profits and they almost all have wood graining, marbling and gilding. I probably get more marbling than graining, not by choice, but everyone wants columns or panels to resemble some existing marble in the building. Same with residential, I get a lot of graining to match existing cabinets or furniture or ...
> It really comes down to having a portfolio with your experience. If your clients know you do more than general paint, and if they have the project, they offer it to you. 9 out of 10 times "they" assume you dont do that type of work and farm it out.
> Key is to be trained by someone who can teach you to paint realistic, and in a production mode. Usually the class price seems high, but as a friend (Mike McNeil, one of the best in the world) once said, the cost of that education is paid back to you and more usually on the first job. Cant say that with many things.


This is Perfectly said !!!!! My only differance with Roadog is I get asked to do more Graining. Thanks Marlow.


Michael Tust


----------



## jnigh

i guess what i am referring to when i say "practical" is how do they hold up? in a church or restaurant where you have high foot traffic, just the general rigors of the public and environment surrounding these finishes are they washable? do they hold up against mold/ mildew? do u put on aclear coat over the faux? I am only proposing these questions because i am very interested in expanding. This kind of work just seems to have a high amount of liability tied to it, before during and after the project Right?


----------



## michael tust

jnigh said:


> i guess what i am referring to when i say "practical" is how do they hold up? in a church or restaurant where you have high foot traffic, just the general rigors of the public and environment surrounding these finishes are they washable? do they hold up against mold/ mildew? do u put on aclear coat over the faux? I am only proposing these questions because i am very interested in expanding. This kind of work just seems to have a high amount of liability tied to it, before during and after the project Right?


Wall Glazes can be delicate finishes. When using a Glaze,we are breaking down the durability of the paint to achieve a translucent finish. It really is not very durable. If it is scrubbed it probably will come off. At least 2 coats of a clear varnish will help that. But the public can be animals. I would not be liable for that . Most finishes would be damaged by the public IMO . But all my work is Residential and they still damage it. They damage Fabric back Vinyl Wallpaper. Semi Gloss Paint..... ETC. Can't see a problem with Mold. I guess that may depend on your location. When you say you want to expand,what exactly do you mean?


Michael Tust


----------



## jnigh

Yes, great way to describe glazing. I have done many glaze finishes on walls and woodwork. nothing to your detailed work of course, but nice stuff nonetheless. on expanding, to answer your question i have been brainstorming for new ideas to generate more revenue, decor. painting has been one of the ideas, also areas like pool and hottub resurfacing, pressure cleaning/ washing. right now a majority of my money is generated through mostly residential repaints and new construction. Diversifying seems like a good idea as long as i dont over extend my resources.


----------



## michael tust

jnigh said:


> Yes, great way to describe glazing. I have done many glaze finishes on walls and woodwork. nothing to your detailed work of course, but nice stuff nonetheless. on expanding, to answer your question i have been brainstorming for new ideas to generate more revenue, decor. painting has been one of the ideas, also areas like pool and hottub resurfacing, pressure cleaning/ washing. right now a majority of my money is generated through mostly residential repaints and new construction. Diversifying seems like a good idea as long as i dont over extend my resources.


Yes I agree... I try not to be Jack of all Trades... Master of None... I try not to worry about the Level that I am at. I am more interested in enjoying what I do for a living. As long as I improve my skills and am happy with my progress. 


Michael Tust


----------



## ligboozer

michael tust said:


> Yes.... Daly City. Are you in California? I like to teach in Oils usually... You will have MUCH better results. Sometimes for the beginning class I would teach in Acrylics if people just want the basics. Many of us started out as Painters,as myself .
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


 
I am in CA. I am relocating to Sebastopol at the end of this month.


----------



## michael tust

ligboozer said:


> I am in CA. I am relocating to Sebastopol at the end of this month.


Hope you do not have to restart your business . We are planning an advanced graining Class in mid June in San Diego.... Not sure of the Daly City classes yet. It may be a beginner Graining or Marbling class. 


Michael Tust


----------



## ligboozer

michael tust said:


> Hope you do not have to restart your business . We are planning an advanced graining Class in mid June in San Diego.... Not sure of the Daly City classes yet. It may be a beginner Graining or Marbling class.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


 
Unfortunatley I will be starting almost from scratch, although I do have a few contacts in the area.


----------



## crazywasp

PPO pay professionals off. BTB bring the bribe. Sad but true. It's not just homeowners who expect something for nothing. Took me many years to figure this out and only by luck. They certainly won't tell you directly. Include a Ben Franklin with your intro letter. This behavior goes against the grain of my upbringing, so I struggle without designers. Besides my interpretations are far beyond thier most current mag fad.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ligboozer

crazywasp said:


> PPO pay professionals off. BTB bring the bribe. Sad but true. It's not just homeowners who expect something for nothing. Took me many years to figure this out and only by luck. They certainly won't tell you directly. Include a Ben Franklin with your intro letter. This behavior goes against the grain of my upbringing, so I struggle without designers. Besides my interpretations are far beyond thier most current mag fad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


 
WTH does this have to do with decorative finishes?


----------



## crazywasp

Best of luck with your relocation.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## michael tust

ligboozer said:


> Unfortunatley I will be starting almost from scratch, although I do have a few contacts in the area.


That can be tough to do today. I have done this 3 times now,but am back working in the area where I started. Very hard to get your foot in the door no matter who you are. Seems like it takes years to get going . Hard to do... But not Impossible. Good Luck !


Michael Tust


----------



## ligboozer

michael tust said:


> That can be tough to do today. I have done this 3 times now,but am back working in the area where I started. Very hard to get your foot in the door no matter who you are. Seems like it takes years to get going . Hard to do... But not Impossible. Good Luck !
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


 
Thanks. 

If you ever happen to be working in the Sebastopol/North Bay area, let me know. I wouldn't pass on the opportunity to meet you face to face, and see your work in person.


----------



## michael tust

ligboozer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If you ever happen to be working in the Sebastopol/North Bay area, let me know. I wouldn't pass on the opportunity to meet you face to face, and see your work in person.


Thank You

I usually work in the Peninsula or San Francisco, but have completed a few projects in Marin. But you never know .


Michael Tust


----------

